# Ugliest Bettas in the World



## Dragonlady




----------



## denaliwind

Ugly? O.O
I think they're beautiful!! XD


----------



## Sweeda88

I agree, I don't like cellos. They just look boring.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

I like the first one, she's cute.
The second one scares me with the glowing red eye D:


----------



## LolaQuigs

Aww if it wasn't for the red eye, the second one would look a little like my female.


----------



## denaliwind

I don't have color preference, just shape and face preference. xD I've seen some ugly betta faces. And while there are betta colors I'm least drawn to, if they have a cute face, then I like them. ^^


----------



## B3TTA LUVA

O.O zombie betta...


----------



## hodgepodgen

But I love that electric blue on the fins...


----------



## BlueHaven

Aww, they look kinda not so pretty, but they are cute. 
I like the second one, his colors makes him appear fiesty and "You mess with me and i'll laser you with my eyes". lol


----------



## carzz

I like cellos.. I know lots of people don't though. But the go great in a black tank!


----------



## fishman12

Ugh, they are ugly


----------



## TwilightNite

The first one is really cute, the second 
one is really scary looking.


----------



## FuulieQ

They aren't ugly... :c 

This is ugly. (although a cute sort of ugly)


----------



## Sweeda88

I think he's cute. I just find those first two ugly. I like the grumpy pout face.


----------



## iheartmybettas

LittleNibbles93 said:


> I like the first one, she's cute.
> The second one scares me with the glowing red eye D:


 
x2


----------



## FuulieQ

But he looks... crusty. :l 

Okay, how about this then.

(although I would totally buy him if I saw him in a shop, poor thing... this breeder didn't even acknowledge the obvious deformities)


----------



## 1fish2fish

I like the DT.


----------



## Sweeda88

Poor little ugly hunchback fish. =(


----------



## FuulieQ

Sweeda88 said:


> Poor little ugly hunchback fish. =(


I knowwwwww.... :c

I might have bid on him if he wasn't so expensive...


----------



## iheartmybettas

Aw! The hunchback fish makes me kinda sad until I look at his lips and it looks like he has lipstick which is cute.

Or is he eating? My computer at work sucks!


----------



## Sweeda88

How much was he?! They seriously should have culled the poor guy a LONG time ago.


----------



## FuulieQ

iheartmybettas said:


> Aw! The hunchback fish makes me kinda sad until I look at his lips and it looks like he has lipstick which is cute.
> 
> Or is he eating? My computer at work sucks!


No, those are his lips. c:

He'd be a really gorgeous fish if not for the unfortunate genetics. I like his color and scaling.


----------



## Betta Slave

The first two are gorgeous! I love cellos! 

Unfortunately (err, fortunately? Whatever.) it's pretty hard to find a picture of a truly ugly betta.


----------



## BlueHaven

lol
These pictures are so freaken cute but strange. xD
The one that looks "crusty"
made me laugh because he looks like he's smushing his face on the glass saying "I looovve youuu!"

That one with the hunchback is pretty!!
I wonder though if having a hunchback bothers a betta?


----------



## FuulieQ

Sweeda88 said:


> How much was he?! They seriously should have culled the poor guy a LONG time ago.


I couldn't find the auction, but here's a similar (not as bad) one for 50$. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1300352300


----------



## 1fish2fish

It's a severe spinal deformity, most don't live full life expectancy as shorter bodies cause swim bladder problems as well as issues with internal organs being squeezed.

A fish like that would never make it out of my fish room. That's not even a case of "well for a pet home..."


----------



## FuulieQ

BlueHaven said:


> lol
> These pictures are so freaken cute but strange. xD
> The one that looks "crusty"
> made me laugh because he looks like he's smushing his face on the glass saying "I looovve youuu!"
> 
> That one with the hunchback is pretty!!
> I wonder though if having a hunchback bothers a betta?


Me too... I hope it doesn't. :c

It kind of does look like that, doesn't it? xD Although I get more "I hate you" vibes than "I love you" ones.


----------



## Sweeda88

Yeah, I saw that spoon head auction. I almost posted him here. It's sad that the people who have money but no sense can breed Bettas, but people like me with sense but no money can't.


----------



## FuulieQ

Sweeda88 said:


> Yeah, I saw that spoon head auction. I almost posted him here. It's sad that the people who have money but no sense can breed Bettas, but people like me with sense but no money can't.


Yeah, I thought "spoon head" was a really bad flaw in the breeding world, I can't believe they titled the auction that and expected to get 50....


----------



## Sweeda88

It is a really bad flaw, and that one is something that should only be a pet. The first one that looks like a hunchback, that one should have been culled. Don't these people know anything?!


----------



## Dragonlady

Dragonlady said:


>


I don't really think these are ugly. I just know that cellophanes and albinistic bettas seem to be an unpopular color of betta on this forum... based on thread about the outrageously priced albino that was on aquabid awhile back.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think they're pretty.


----------



## sjones

I love my cellophane, he has such a sweet and unique personality

I just put some new photos of him up as he is marbling


----------



## Wolfie

I think those two betta's are very unique looking, I would not hesitate to own one. 

Red eyed animals never bothered me, I'm always the one adopting the red eyed hamsters, guinea pigs etc...


----------



## Dragonlady

Thanks guys. For how relatively unusual it is for even 1 albinistic betta to show up in most betta spawns, I think they look ok.


----------



## 1fish2fish

Any updated pics of them? How old are they?


----------



## Dragonlady

I try not to take pictures of them often because it requires bright light. They are *very* sensitive to light required for photography.


----------



## Dragonlady

Here is another picture of this red eyed demoness. She is one mean girl with abnormally sharp teeth.:|


----------



## bettalover2033

The cello one is an albino


----------



## Dragonlady

I think she is amelanistic, but I don't know.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

LittleNibbles93 said:


> I like the first one, she's cute.
> The second one scares me with the glowing red eye D:


I was gonna say the same thing LOL!!!


----------



## Dragonlady

Here is an update on Demoness. I guess she is not albino after all, but she is unusual.


----------



## FuulieQ

I think she's beautiful.


----------



## bettalover2033

She really is beautiful!, but i love marbles i had a feeling that she would marble up a bit.


----------



## SillyCone

she's a cyborg omg rofl

I wish I had her xD


----------

